# Supreme Protein bars



## twistedmentality (Apr 1, 2011)

i picked a couple up from the store for after im done riding. any one try these ?


----------



## twistedmentality (Apr 1, 2011)

no one ?


----------



## solly44 (Sep 18, 2010)

all that matters is if you like them,no?


----------



## twistedmentality (Apr 1, 2011)

solly44 said:


> all that matters is if you like them,no?


i do like them.


----------



## toff74 (Sep 12, 2011)

I got to admit i tried a protein bar instead of my normal sweets and stuff and all it did was give me a proper case of wind!!! good job i was riding at the back!

As far as performance: i didn't get the instant boost sugary foods give, but i do feel it helped with recovery after the ride (had another just after the finish).


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

That name is just dumb toff74!


----------



## SneadFrank (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re:*

Commercial bars contain whey or soy protein. The natural ingredients that are included range from peanuts, milk, oats, eggs and sugar. Deliberate diets are designed with specific requirements, such as those engineered to lose weight, to gain weight, and to maintain weight.


----------

